# Combining RCI deposits [As of 9/17/16, Travel Window reduced to 12 months]



## levatino (Jul 28, 2016)

OK I have a question.  Can I only combine TPU units once?   Or can I continue to combine old units (that were combined previously) with newer deposits and keep the TPU moving forward?

Thank you!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 28, 2016)

Since the combine inception, there has been no limits as long as you have still have something to combine it with.  I always thought that this might not last forever but so far it has.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 29, 2016)

It's a great income stream for RCI.   

I just did this again the other day (re-upped one that had been combined before).  I just hate to lose TPUs, so I keep feeding the meter until I finally get the TPUs used.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Aug 2, 2016)

I combine once a year and just keep rolling them forward !  Combine all my little ones into something useable.  I usually create one large new deposit.  Last year I decided to create 2.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 16, 2016)

Just saw the notice on RCI.com... As of September 17, combined deposits are only good for 12 months from the date combined. Today you get 24 months for combined deposits. I don't see anything about the price to combine also being cut in half. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Aug 16, 2016)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Just saw the notice on RCI.com... As of September 17, combined deposits are only good for 12 months from the date combined. Today you get 24 months for combined deposits. I don't see anything about the price to combine also being cut in half.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Thanks so much for posting this. I hadn't noticed this. I have been waiting to combine so that the expiration coincided with my membership expiration in Oct. 2018. I'll be waiting a few more weeks to combine before they change the rules, then I'm letting RCI go.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 16, 2016)

*I'm a 30+ year member of RCI.  I have some work to do before I'm free of RCI*



klpca said:


> I'll be waiting a few more weeks to combine before they change the rules, then I'm letting RCI go.



I look forward to that day.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 16, 2016)

*Yes, thank you for posting this and thank you to the OP for the "combine" thread.*



FreeIn2010 said:


> Just saw the notice on RCI.com... As of September 17, combined deposits are only good for 12 months from the date combined. Today you get 24 months for combined deposits. I don't see anything about the price to combine also being cut in half.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



I probably would not have noticed that little blurb on RCI.

I guess I'll do a combine before the September 17 change.

RCI - Always looking for ways to reduce benefits and charge more for the "privilege" of being a member.

I'm working on what I need to do to get this monkey off my back.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 16, 2016)

FreeIn2010 said:


> I don't see anything about the price to combine also being cut in half.



I'm sure they'll be talking about that shortly...


----------



## cerralee (Aug 16, 2016)

So much for saving them for retirement and a couple of big trips.


----------



## DaveHenry (Aug 16, 2016)

*RCI reducing the length of time for combined combined deposits*

Hidden on the RCI website is this announcement:
"Please note: As of September 17th, the travel window for Combined Deposits will be 12 months from the date of the combine."

This is a major drop in the value of combining.  Up until now, combined deposits have been valid for 24 months.  This will particularly make combined deposits hard to use for ongoing searches, where you need to be in the queue for a while to gain priority.

Although RCI cut the value of combining drastically, they haven't announced a price reduction.

Another reason to give other exchange companies your business.


----------



## DaveHenry (Aug 16, 2016)

*Thanks!  I was about to deposit in RCI.*



FreeIn2010 said:


> Just saw the notice on RCI.com... As of September 17, combined deposits are only good for 12 months from the date combined. Today you get 24 months for combined deposits. I don't see anything about the price to combine also being cut in half.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Thanks for posting this!  I was about to deposit a unit into RCI, but this convinced me to deposit it into SFX instead.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 16, 2016)

And another reason TUG gets a 'black eye' .... we let others know of their "improvements" or other tricks.

So basicly, RCI has doubled the combining fee and ruined the ongoing search for anything MORE than 12 months out.


----------



## mandalyn328 (Aug 16, 2016)

Well that just stinks!  Do you think if you combine before the Sept date you will get the 24 months?


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 16, 2016)

This is terrible. RCI often has a 18-12 month lead time on their inventory. 
And it's not like combining is cheap. It has gone up nearly every year $99, $109, $119...on top of the $219 (which also continues to climb nearly every year).


----------



## klpca (Aug 16, 2016)

hudshut said:


> This is terrible. RCI often has a 18-12 month lead time on their inventory.
> And it's not like combining is cheap. It has gone up nearly every year $99, $109, $119...on top of the $219 (which also continues to climb nearly every year).



Exactly. I'll be happy to vote with my feet.

I have a pretty long fuse but for whatever reason, this was the last straw. Almost all of my units are dual affiliated (and despite their changes, I still prefer Interval) so I will either use II or one of the independents.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 16, 2016)

I like my RCI Points account and have considered the weeks account a bonus. I've been using the weeks account for my Massanutten lockoff, which gets more TPU when deposited as 2 units and then combined. I will do that one last time in the next couple weeks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 16, 2016)

oh boy this really changes my plans


----------



## bnoble (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for the heads-up, Juanita.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for this info.  I was planning to combine in October but now I guess will have to do it in September.  

I just noticed on RCI if you have a deposit that is expiring you can extend it for 12 months for the cost of $119.  Which is what I have TPUs expiring in October.  I think I am better off combining with one of my other deposits (exp Mar 2019) for the same cost in September but it will knock that other deposit down 6 months. (exp Sept 2018)


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 16, 2016)

Pretty stupid on RCIs part. Now I will not bother to combine those bits and pieces, so RCI loses the combine fee. And without those bits and pieces combined, there's no little extra vacation so no exchange fee for RCI.  I have already decided I'm not renewing my Platinum, because they ruined it, so that's another fee they won't get. They lost $119+$219+$69 =$407.  And I am just one person.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 16, 2016)

This definitely takes away some value of combining and of depositing with RCI.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 16, 2016)

Definitely a poor decision on RCI's part.
In fact, not that it will do any good, I'm going to write to them.

Just finished a survey a week or two ago from them and was complaining then about how they nickle & dime for everything and their value isn't going up in parallel.

Yes, Platinum isn't worth it anymore either.  They changed it right after I committed to a 'special' 3-year sign-up fee.  :annoyed:


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 17, 2016)

A 12 month point life on RCI is almost worthless. 
You can no longer set up ongoing searches 2 years - 12 months out. 

Why do these companies continue to screw the people who keep them in business?...


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 17, 2016)

At the very, very least it should be 12 months from today's date or the current expiration date of the deposit with the nearest expiration date from today, whichever is greater. Under the new rule this means that if I have two 2017 deposits that I want to combine that have expiration dates of Jan 2019 and July 2019, If I combine them in October I would then have an expiration date of October 2017.

If you have high deposits that don't need to be combined, you may have an advantage getting 12+ month inventory.  It is also going to help those that search with points (RCI points, Hilton, Wyndham, etc) who will be able to start the searches early without actually tying up anything for 1-2 years.


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 17, 2016)

I think it will also grow the "extra vacation" business for RCI.  Maybe that's their plan...who knows.  

So annoying.  I may need to combine deposits to get to Williamsburg for summer 2018.  My week that I want to use doesn't hit until October.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a sneaking suspicion they were seeing a steady increase in unredeemed combined lines, and this is a way to get a handle on it. In some sense, an unredeemed line is a liability and they can't grow forever.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 17, 2016)

I would rather have had a limit that a combined deposit either wasn't eligible to be recombined or could only be recombined an additional time.


----------



## wgaldred (Aug 17, 2016)

I contacted RCI UK via the web chat and they knew nothing about this. They said they have not been informed about this change. They said they would go find out and email me back. Have not heard anything yet.


----------



## gthorson (Aug 17, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> A 12 month point life on RCI is almost worthless.
> You can no longer set up ongoing searches 2 years - 12 months out.
> 
> Why do these companies continue to screw the people who keep them in business?...



Pat nails it again. This is a disastrous decision by RCI. Who wants to combine if the they new deposit is worthless for searches outside of 12 months? STUPID!!!


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 18, 2016)

I wonder if the combined deposit will still be eligible for an extension.  Currently, you can extend for a year for $119.  Cha-ching for RCI that's for sure.  But if that would work...I may be able to combine my October 2017 week with the bits and pieces in my account, and still vacation in summer 2018 in W-burg.  Guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 18, 2016)

*That's probably one of the motivations for this reduced benefit.*



missyrcrews said:


> I wonder if the combined deposit will still be eligible for an extension.  Currently, you can extend for a year for $119.  Cha-ching for RCI that's for sure.  But if that would work...I may be able to combine my October 2017 week with the bits and pieces in my account, and still vacation in summer 2018 in W-burg.  Guess we'll wait and see.



Cha-ching.  Folks that used to get two years for combining who will now only get one year and will need to pay that extension fee for the additional year if they need it.

It's all about generating more and more revenue for things that shouldn't be this costly.  This will definitely assist in their revenue generation.


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 18, 2016)

gthorson said:


> Pat nails it again. This is a disastrous decision by RCI. Who wants to combine if the they new deposit is worthless for searches outside of 12 months? STUPID!!!



Dumbest move ever on their part, I will probably deposit my last RCI unit (dual affiliated) with II now.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 18, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> This will definitely assist in their revenue generation.



Short term maybe (which is what impresses stockholders). I think in the long run it will work against them, and reduce deposits and revenues. I know once I use up the sizable amount of TPUs I have I think the only way I would then use RCI is with through Wyndham where I'll still be able to have an extended search.


----------



## youppi (Aug 19, 2016)

The biggest loser will be people who own only one timeshare like a 2 bdrm LO EOY. If they combine both parts at the deposited time to get a bigger amount of TPU, they will not be able to combine again any remaining TPU because they will not have any new deposit inside the 12 months. They are already paying a lot in RCI membership per unit compare to people who deposit multiple units per year and they will be hit again.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 19, 2016)

youppi said:


> The biggest loser will be people who own only one timeshare like a 2 bdrm LO EOY. If they combine both parts at the deposited time to get a bigger amount of TPU, *they will not be able to combine again any remaining TPU because they will not have any new deposit inside the 12 months.* They are already paying a lot in RCI membership per unit compare to people who deposit multiple units per year and they will be hit again.


That's an interesting point--in a case like that, they would basically lose if they didn't use before their next deposit.  And, of course RCI will be expecting continued member fees to bridge the time between deposits.  RCI may be disappointed.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 20, 2016)

No, they can still make it work, but only just. For simplicity of argument, let's say the unit they are depositing is January use, Odd year. But, they can only have the "big" exchange line for half as long.

Deposit 1/17 halves now; each half expires 1/19 (two years from use).
Use each half for "smaller" exchanges during 2017.
In 1/18, combine whatever is leftover in the two halves---could be all of it if you haven't used any yet. Combined set expires 1/19 (still)
Deposit 1/19 halves sometime during 2018. They expire 1/21 (two years from use)
Combine 1/19-expiring fragment w/ *one* half of 1/19 use, leave other 1/19 half alone.

Now you have one line expiring in 1/20, and one expiring in 1/21. You can combine them in 1/20, and keep laddering forward from there.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 20, 2016)

The biggest problem I see is getting into some of the larger TPU-value HGVC units.  Those deposit more than a year in advance, and they do not last long at all. For those, you would have to combine and extend. But, given the rental value of those units it's still probably worth it.


----------



## JudiZ (Aug 21, 2016)

*Thank You*

Thanks for the heads up, Juanita.

Once again, TUG is exponentially worth its membership fee. :whoopie: I, too, will be combining my deposits in September. :annoyed: And now rethinking RCI in general. I love the flexibility of RCI TPUs, but just don't know about losing that two year rollover.

Appreciatively,
Judi


----------



## Laurie (Aug 21, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> A 12 month point life on RCI is almost worthless.
> You can no longer set up ongoing searches 2 years - 12 months out.



Yes you can - I have one going right now for 2018 dates. 

I think I had to call RCI to initiate it - then as I recall (though my memory is hazy), I added some additional resort numbers online.

Edited to add: Oh - unless you meant you can no longer set up searches using your combined points, for more than 12-months out, in which case you're right, you won't be able to.


----------



## travs2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Just had a "Live Chat" with an RCI rep online.....and YES the combining of points is only good for one yr past the date that one combines.  "Sorry for the inconvenience was the reply".......just another money grab for RCI and this makes it very difficult for members to plan for the future.  .


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 21, 2016)

*This Sucks*

Want to add my thanks for posting this change. I have not been focusing on my timeshares lately at all and I definitely need to do a few combines before the change hits!! I'll lose months of usage by combining early but still better than only having 12 months on the new combinations if I combine when I normally would.

I have a large bank of TPUs. I am (was??) planning on using them mostly starting next year, after my girl heads to college. But I have so many it's going to take me several years to use them up. Now it's going to be a lot more expensive to keep them active. Grr. And not having the ability to set up searches on the combined deposits more than 12 months out?? Major suckage.

This is one more reason I am glad to have already have started my slow (and maybe faster now!) exit from RCI. The value just isn't there nearly as much as it was. I expect change and increased prices - not happy with it of course, but it's inevitable. But when companies price themselves out my value range ... Time to say bye-bye!


----------



## Kozman (Aug 23, 2016)

I may be wrong but wasn't part of the recent class action law suit settlement that RCI had to put all deposits given beyond one year into the exchange pool? But less than one year they could go into the rental pool or whatever they wanted to do with it. Strange that this new rule would exclude many of the more desirable deposits from being obtained with combined points? Just thinkin'!


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 24, 2016)

It was my understanding that the concessions RCI had to make with the lawsuit (such as what you described) were only to be locked in for 3 years.  After that, RCI could go back to whatever they were doing, i.e., we didn't really win in the end.  It's long been past those 3 years, but I don't remember the dates.   At one time, we had the settlement posted as a Sticky, but not sure where it is now.


----------



## dundey (Aug 25, 2016)

It never stops with RCI.
I ended my membership with them a few months ago.  BTW, in case anyone does not know, you can cancel your membership at any time and they will refund the remaining months/years left on your membership.

My girlfriend still has RCI, but after our next couple exchanges we're II and independents going forward.  Don't exchange all that much anymore now, mainly use what we own, but still had some TPU's hanging around!


----------



## Kozman (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm going to try to use my residual TPU's and cease from depositing with RCI if at all possible. It's a never ending new scheme to drain our wallets.


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi,
So I am trying to understand this. In the future, will I be able to combine a new deposit with the TPU"s I already have combined and are in my account?
Or will I lose the points I already have. If this is the case, I will not be able to save up points for a nicer trade.
Sue


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 25, 2016)

You will continue to be able to combine for larger deposits.  The combined deposited will be good for 12 months from the date they are combined vs the current 24 months from the date combined.  So if you are using an On Going Search or looking for something in the future you will not be able to use it for more than 12 months from when you combine.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 25, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> You will continue to be able to combine for larger deposits.  The combined deposited will be good for 12 months from the date they are combined vs the current 24 months from the date combined.  So if you are using an On Going Search or looking for something in the future you will not be able to use it for more than 12 months from when you combine.


...unless you pay yet ANOTHER fee to extend your combined points. 

I just prepaid my 2017 fees for Massanutten and made 2 RCI deposits. I also received a complimentary 14 TPU deposit for paying early (the reason I like my Massanutten ownership.) Total of 39 TPUs for depositing a 2bdrm lockoff as 2 1bdrm units. Next week I will combine the complimentary deposit (which expires May 2017) with leftover credits in my acct. After all those are used, I will reevaluate my RCI Weeks usage... and perhaps look into unloading my Massanutten ownership, which is only used for RCI deposits. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 8.0 using Swype


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 25, 2016)

So before the 12 months are over, I would be able to deposit my next years unit and combine the new points with the existing points in order to extend another year? This way an on going search could be extended past the 12 months?
Thanks, Sue


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 25, 2016)

No.  In order to combine, your points can't be associated with an ongoing search.  You would have to cancel the search and then start a new one which could go no further than 12 months out.  The only way to have a search beyond 12 months is to use a deposit as is that has an expiration more than 12 months out, use RCI points or a points portal that don't actually take the points until a match is made, or to pay to combine and then immediately pay to extend and then start an ongoing search.


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification.
Sue


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 30, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> Definitely a poor decision on RCI's part.
> In fact, not that it will do any good, I'm going to write to them.
> 
> Just finished a survey a week or two ago from them and was complaining then about how they nickle & dime for everything and their value isn't going up in parallel.
> ...



No reply from RCI since my note ~2 weeks ago. You'd think they'd at least reply with a standard, milk toast message, such as, "Thanks for your feedback.  We've forwarded your comments to our management, blah, blah, blah."  Not even that.  Not really a surprise.


----------



## lgreenspan (Sep 1, 2016)

My guess is that within the next year or two they will announce a second tier combine with a 2 year extension for $219. Or they add the 2yr combine as a feature to Platinum. Either way they get more money without offering anything new.


----------



## ran-ran (Sep 7, 2016)

*Great idea!*



lgreenspan said:


> My guess is that within the next year or two they will announce a second tier combine with a 2 year extension for $219. Or they add the 2yr combine as a feature to Platinum. Either way they get more money without offering anything new.



That would be an acceptable compromise to allow Platinum members receive a 2 year extension but then RCI is not known for fair compromises. 
With that plan, RCI would collect annual combining fees from non-platinum members and then be able to encourage new members or at least keep them as platinum members.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 7, 2016)

I will have to reevaluate this timeshare business after 28 years. I already rent out one week. Have a second one that gets me good tpu's but I know I can rent for more than the mf's. That just leaves my Mayan Palace which has 5 yrs left on the contract. TPU's aren't bad but mf's are getting too high. Hmm, what to do?


----------



## funtime (Sep 7, 2016)

*Just did a jumbo combine deal and got 24 months*

I had four weeks expiring.  I did one combination deal and got 2 years for the entire  new jumbo "week".  You still use however many tpu's you need and they give you the balance back to your account.  I saved a bundle on extension fees.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 9, 2016)

*Trying to Combine online with no success*

After reading this thread, and knowing I've got some bits and pieces I've been intending to combine, decided to go online tonight to do it. First time I received the following message -- figured I hit a wrong key and started over.

WPCB-XXXX-W-100045 : Your session has timed out. For security purposes, please login again. You were not charged for your attempt to add a guest certificate 

= = = 
Tried it again to no avail, and now several hours later I receive the same message, after getting to the 'end' of the steps where you are to click on the combine button.

Anyone been successful in completing a Combine transaction online today?

= = = 

In the notation it said the weeks combined would have an expiration date of Sept 2018.


----------



## mtforeman (Sep 10, 2016)

*RCI to change combined deposits exchange window*

SIGH.  Well, I'm looking for 2018 now while I can.


----------



## maggie (Sep 13, 2016)

I combined my deposits today without any problems ahead of the Sept 17th change in use period. I am pretty sure I would have missed that little notice of the change on RCI's website so once again, Thanks, TUG!


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 13, 2016)

it spoiled my plans, but I combined my Nov, Dec, and Jan weeks, had to cancel an ongoing search in order to do so.   so I am left with two large combined deposits, which I will recombine in March of 2018 for the last time.   I have about 120 tpus, and when they are gone or time runs out, that is it.


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 14, 2016)

sorry but I'm still confused.
In my case I have TPU"s that were combined last year.
If I deposit and combine this years TPU's with the ones I already have, will I lose the ones I have or will the new deposit combined with last years points be good for another year? Then if I don't use them and want to deposit next years points and combine with all the ones I have can I do that for an additional fee and have all of them to use the next year?
I am trying to save for a big family vacation in 2018.
Sorry this is long winded, but like I said I am confused.
Thanks, Sue


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 14, 2016)

Whatever you combine today will be the total points and they would have an expiration date of two years from today's date.  Same tomorrow and Friday.  If you combine deposits/credits on or after 9/17/16, the expiration for the combined deposits would be one year from the date you combine date.

You can not combine deposit/credits associated with an ongoing search.  You would have to cancel the search first.  

You can not combine a deposit that hasn't been verified.  So if you deposit to day you might want to call your resort to see if they can expedite the verification process because for me it usually takes about 3 days but can take up to 10.  

I am getting a few credits for paying my MF early from Massanutten and just have my fingers crossed that it will be done by tomorrow so I can take advantage of the old 2 year window.


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 14, 2016)

So, I am able to keep combining every year, as long as I pay the fee, and not lose any points?
Sue


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 14, 2016)

There  is currently no restrictions to recombining multiple times over several months or years as long as you have something to combine the previous deposit with.  In all likelihood you will lose time on the new deposit which would have been good for 2 years from check in and that will be reduced to one year from the combine date.


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 14, 2016)

One more question.
If I deposit into RCI, the TPU's will still be good for 2 years.
Can I combine the deposit with my existing points after the first year, or do I have to do it right after I make the deposit?
Also, is there a time when you would have to extend the points, or is that anytime before they expire. 
Thanks for all your help, Sue


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 14, 2016)

Your uncombined deposit will still be good for 2 years from check in date.  

You can combine and/or extend anytime before the credits expire.  And it is currently the end of the month of the deposit or the combine or extend.


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 14, 2016)

You are welcome.  The only good thing I can say about this change is unlike II's recent introduction of the upgrade fee to exchange into a larger unit, at least RCI gave a little notice to give time to understand the new rule and get our ducks in order under the old rules if possible.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 15, 2016)

*Bumping:  Only one more day!*

Be sure to combine by tomorrow (9/16) if you want to beat RCI's new combine limitation, which only allows a 1-year extension (vs. 2 years) for each combine.


----------



## judell (Dec 3, 2016)

I have 9200 HGVC points that died as of Dec 31. My option is to let them die or port them to RCI...at a price.
The last time I did this a few years ago I found it a waste of time and money as nothing was available and there was an additional fee for booking. Is this still the case or should I let them die?


----------



## mrsmusic (Dec 3, 2016)

judell said:


> I have 9200 HGVC points that died as of Dec 31. My option is to let them die or port them to RCI...at a price.
> The last time I did this a few years ago I found it a waste of time and money as nothing was available and there was an additional fee for booking. Is this still the case or should I let them die?



That's a lot of HGVC points and they will be good in RCI for two years.  The "combine TPU's" issue doesn't apply to HGVC points at all.

I have used HGVC points in RCI to book other HGVC units, fairly easily. The trick is to do an ongoing search early. HGVC does bulk deposits early in the year, such as March or April, for the next year - example, in March of 2016, they did a bulk deposit for Summer of 2017.


----------



## flybefree (Feb 26, 2017)

I didn't find out about this until just a couple of weeks ago, that RCI was dropping it from 24 to 12 months. I only found out when logging in to check some info on an upcoming reservation I have in the weeks system (I usually search for stuff in my points membership because it's usually cheaper through them and I have so many points). I'm a platinum member and there's no bonus there for us; we still only get 12 months now.

I own two weeks at the same resort, one an annual in points and the other an EOY odd in weeks. I'd been planning to wait until July 2017 to combine all four deposits (I own a lock-off) to have one fat deposit that was good through July 2019. If I were to do that now, I'd lose a full year of my 2017 deposit. Complete BS. I'd have to pay again to extend it. I have 6 TPU and 2 TPU from my 2015 deposit and the cost to combine them is the same cost as what they're worth. 

Given that RCI keeps reducing the trading power of my resort in the weeks system (no reduction in points), and now they're further sticking it to us, I'm going to either unload the weeks one or look at trading into SFX. I know nothing about that network so I need to research it. But this is seriously pissing me off. We should have gotten emails with a heads-up. RCI is out of control. I bought both my weeks specifically to exchange. Not cool.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 1, 2017)

The reduction from 2 yrs to 1 was the last straw for me. I have gotten rid of all but 1 of my timeshares and that one I rent out every year. I no longer see a value to RCI with their exorbitant exchange, combo, extension and guest fees.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 1, 2017)

Pat H said:


> The reduction from 2 yrs to 1 was the last straw for me. I have gotten rid of all but 1 of my timeshares and that one I rent out every year. I no longer see a value to RCI with their exorbitant exchange, combo, extension and guest fees.


Don't forget to call them and request a refund after you use your last few TPUs.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks, Pat.


----------

